
Show HN: A simple self-hosted ngrok alternative - stevekemp
This is a proof of concept utility which allows you to expose local services to the internet at large:<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;skx&#x2F;tunneller" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;skx&#x2F;tunneller</a><p>In short it is a simple ngrok alternative, which you can self-host.<p>Because it is a proof of concept it hasn&#x27;t been tested extensively, but it seems like it will solve my immediate-needs. Of course it needs test, and structure added. But feedback can&#x27;t hurt :)
======
skinnymuch
Great to see another local tunnel sort of things.

Why is SSL/https not going to be done? Serveo does https. Besides ngrok. I
don’t know of any others.

~~~
stevekemp
Largely because I expect the server should be behind nginx/apache/similar, and
the SSL layer can be done there.

I know it's trivial to use the right library in golang to auto-generate the
correct certificate via let's encrypt, but the libraries I've used for that
don't handle wildcards, which is what we'd need here.

I'll update the document to make that more explicit.

------
blacksoil
This looks cool! Just curious though, do you know we can achieve something
similar using ssh reverse-tunneling?

~~~
stevekemp
Yes, I think that would work. Might be harder to explain to non-technical
users.

(Though that might not be a bad thing, since non-technical users might not
appreciate the security risk of exposing their internal services remotely..)

------
fujohnwang
FRP

